# Etienne Tardif, Principles of Good Beekeeping and the Thermodynamics of the Hive, October 5 2021



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

@nybeewellness

Zoom webinar invitation - Etienne Tardif, Principles of Good Beekeeping and the Thermodynamics of the Hive, October 5 2021


You are invited to a Zoom webinar.
When: Oct 5, 2021 07:00 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)
Topic: Etienne Tardif, Principles of Good Beekeeping and the Thermodynamics of the Hive, October 5 2021

Register in advance for this webinar:
Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Etienne Tardif, Principles of Good Beekeeping and the Thermodynamics of the Hive, October 5 2021. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.


After registering, you will receive a confirmation email containing information about joining the webinar.

----------

Webinar Speaker

Etienne Tardif
Etienne is originally from Central Ontario and received his engineering degree from Carleton University in Ottawa. He got his start in beekeeping with a geologist friend as part of mine reclamation project. He now lives in the Yukon Territory where he works in the winter as a mining consultant He has now kept bees for the last 7 years north of 60 where he has taken a data driven approach to keeping his bees. He has written a few articles for the BC BeesCene (Electric Hive Monitoring in the Yukon, Alaska 2019 Beekeeping Symposium, Bee Forage in the Yukon) and recently published an article in the American Bee Journal November 2020 edition. In 2019, he had the opportunity of presenting on his Adaptive Far North Beekeeping approach in the Yukon at Apimondia His current focus is on Single Hive management, northern queen rearing/splits and improving hive wintering setups using several hive monitoring sensors. He shares all his findings through the www.northof60beekeeping.com.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Now on the NY Bee wellness Youtube site:





@NY Bee Wellness; https://www.northof60beekeeping.com/ 00:00, Start 00:40, Slides begin 01:55, Yukon 03:17, Temperature Zones, Growing Degree Days 10:30, Winter Prep for the Serious Hobbyist 18:30, Diagnosing Deadouts, Owning your Failure 21:27, Hive Management Basics 26:18, Season Management 31:30, Hive Management Data Table 32:10, 5 minute inspection 33:33, Assessing Queen performance 37:13, Winter survival lever Diagram 40:47, Nectar Flow 46:56, Winter Health 50:43, Mites/Nosema 55:41, Feeding Strategy 59:49, Winter Success Factors 1:12:10, Is the Cluster heated from below, Clustering 1:29:32, Condensation 1:37:00, Questions


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

This is a fantastic presentation, don't know how I missed it, or why it did not warrant further discussion.


----------

